
Hidden features of Google - rayvega
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/753/hidden-features-of-google
======
ggrot
<http://google.com/search?q=sunset+in+paris> \- this will even tell you when
the sun isn't going to set or rise in extreme latitudes.

------
cmurphycode
I like the tilde tip, but I've noticed Google does this by default quite a bit
(and seems to be more and more nowadays). I'm sure that explicitly giving the
tilde activates more of the synonym checking, but I'm sure Google's goal is to
eventually make it unnecessary to use any of these keywords.

------
DTrejo
You can turn on gmail-style hotkeys for Google search:

<http://www.google.com/experimental/>

------
quizbiz
On the left side with the relatively new array of options I choose discussions
and under I choose latest to find where people are talking about my industry
(and what they are saying).

~~~
jleader
For some reason, it tickles me that on the left side where Google lists the
various types of searches, it usually defaults to "Everything", but then under
that there's a link labeled "more".

~~~
nostrademons
[http://www.amazon.com/Everything-More-Compact-Infinity-
Disco...](http://www.amazon.com/Everything-More-Compact-Infinity-
Discoveries/dp/0393003388)

